# Can Garmin Forerunner 305 download trails posted by other people?



## Okie Dokie (May 14, 2008)

I already have a Garmin Forerunner 305 which I use for running.

Am wondering if it is able to download trails posted by users so that I might find trailheads and also keep on the correct route?

Any insight into the FR 305 and also how useful it is for Mtn biking is appreciated as well.
Also if it is possible...any links on how exactly do you download trails and manage them. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lev (Oct 12, 2004)

Check out motionbased. I haven't actually toyed around with it too much, but I'm pretty sure you can upload other people's workouts and then follow them on the GPS. I'm sure there are plenty of other people here with much more helpful info...


----------



## hoovermd (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a 705 but there are tons of .gpx files at http://www.GeoLadders.com


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

Yep, you can upload other GPS tracks to the FR 305, though for the Edge and Forerunner they are called "courses."

Here are some directions for using the Motionbased agent:

http://wiki.motionbased.com/mb/Courses

MB has the biggest collection of routes, but it's hard to find what you're looking for. You can also use other software (like TopoFusion) to upload GPX files as courses to the 305. I use mine as a cyclocomputer / GPS logger and occasionally, course follower.

Good luck with it.


----------



## dnoyeb (Sep 23, 2007)

Just to be clear, a course(or track) and a route are not the same thing.

A course is a set of coordinates in the Garmin associated with a workout. It has time/pace/etc. associated with it, and you can race on it/ against it, and view the Virtual Partner on it.

A route is a set of GPS coordinates strung into a sequence. You can follow it, but each point is connected with a straight line, so its not terribly useful on a mountain bike trail that is twisty-turny.


For what Okie Dokey wants, best to use a course as it will have more resolution to help you follow the trail. Plus you can find the start of the course using the compass and map. But thats on the Edge 305.


----------

